# 21 pounds in 21 days



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone done the 21 pounds in 21 days detox diet Martha’s Vineyard Diet Detox, 21 Pounds in 21 Days - Official Website » Home if so whats it like, did it work for?


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Horrible. Losing a pound a day in any way is EXTREMELY UNHEALTHY. Don't even try it!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds very dangerous.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 21, 2008)

Generally anything you lose over like 5 lbs in one week is water weight and will come back on as soon as you start eating normally.  Healthy weight loss is slow and there are no "quick fixes" which stick.


----------

